# Weed Legalization Could Set Off A Radical Chain Of Events In Latin America



## longknife

by Michael Kelley






drug war mexico

The top advisor to incoming Mexican president Peña Nieto said the world's first full legalization of marijuana in Colorado and Washington changes the rules of the game in the war on drugs, The Washington Post reports.

Mexican officials have called for a review of joint U.S.-Mexico drug policies because, as Mexican Congressman Manlio Fabio Beltrones pointed out, "the largest consumer in the world has liberalized its laws.

Read full story @ Effect Of Weed Legalization On Mexico Drug War - Business Insider 

*If the trend continues and we find states legalizing not only pot but other drugs, it will mean the market dries up and the drug cartels begin to lose their incomes.
What will happen south of our border? And, will the violence spill over into the USA?*


----------



## Katzndogz

The United States will incrementally legalize all drugs.


----------



## Dreamy

I hope this brings forth and honest review of the never ending it would seem and truly laughable "War on Drugs". Sometimes it feels as if the Cartels and the US government are actually on the same side.


----------



## Katzndogz

There has never been a war on drugs.  There's been an accomodation of drugs but no war on drugs.   We intend to deal with drugs like we do with illegal immigration.   Cure the problem by legalizing it.

The war on drugs could have been won decades ago by allowing users to experience the consequences of their drug use.  No benefits, no medical care, no requirements of employers to keep users on the payroll.  A few hundred drug users gasping out their last in gutters and alleys would do more to discourage drug use than any law.

Oklahoma is the latest state to deny benefits to drug users.   

Oklahoma Governor Mary Fallin Signs Welfare Drug-Testing Bill - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |

Using drugs must be made to be very unattractive.    That will end drug use, not sending them to rehab, counseling and community service.


----------



## thanatos144

Legal Pot was one of the main reasons Liberaltarins hate the republican party...They Ignorantly think Democrats will do it LOL When has democrats ever wanted freedom of any kind?


----------



## Katzndogz

thanatos144 said:


> Legal Pot was one of the main reasons Liberaltarins hate the republican party...They Ignorantly think Democrats will do it LOL When has democrats ever wanted freedom of any kind?



A drugged society is far more complicit than one that has their wits about them.  Drug users are remarkably easy to control.   Control the drug, control of the person goes right along with it.  

Read Brave New World.


----------



## Dreamy

Katzndogz said:


> There has never been a war on drugs.  There's been an accomodation of drugs but no war on drugs.   We intend to deal with drugs like we do with illegal immigration.   Cure the problem by legalizing it.
> 
> The war on drugs could have been won decades ago by allowing users to experience the consequences of their drug use.  No benefits, no medical care, no requirements of employers to keep users on the payroll.  A few hundred drug users gasping out their last in gutters and alleys would do more to discourage drug use than any law.
> 
> Oklahoma is the latest state to deny benefits to drug users.
> 
> Oklahoma Governor Mary Fallin Signs Welfare Drug-Testing Bill - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |
> 
> Using drugs must be made to be very unattractive.    That will end drug use, not sending them to rehab, counseling and community service.



I agree. Thus why I placed the words in quotations.


----------



## Dreamy

thanatos144 said:


> Legal Pot was one of the main reasons Liberaltarins hate the republican party...They Ignorantly think Democrats will do it LOL When has democrats ever wanted freedom of any kind?



How do you know this to be true?

I can honestly say the legalization of drugs is NOT what made me lose faith in the GOP.

 The Democrats can offer me nothing I want so they are not even in the equation.


----------



## HUGGY

Katzndogz said:


> There has never been a war on drugs.  There's been an accomodation of drugs but no war on drugs.   We intend to deal with drugs like we do with illegal immigration.   Cure the problem by legalizing it.
> 
> The war on drugs could have been won decades ago by allowing users to experience the consequences of their drug use.  No benefits, no medical care, no requirements of employers to keep users on the payroll.  A few hundred drug users gasping out their last in gutters and alleys would do more to discourage drug use than any law.
> 
> Oklahoma is the latest state to deny benefits to drug users.
> 
> Oklahoma Governor Mary Fallin Signs Welfare Drug-Testing Bill - NewsOn6.com - Tulsa, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports - KOTV.com |
> 
> Using drugs must be made to be very unattractive.    That will end drug use, not sending them to rehab, counseling and community service.




OK is a shithole bastion of morons.  There is no reason to go there or live there.


----------



## thanatos144

Dreamy said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legal Pot was one of the main reasons Liberaltarins hate the republican party...They Ignorantly think Democrats will do it LOL When has democrats ever wanted freedom of any kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know this to be true?
> 
> I can honestly say the legalization of drugs is NOT what made me lose faith in the GOP.
> 
> The Democrats can offer me nothing I want so they are not even in the equation.
Click to expand...


Apearently they can if you won't vote to defeat them and the only thing I see is pot..... Or abortion on demand.


----------



## Dreamy

thanatos144 said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legal Pot was one of the main reasons Liberaltarins hate the republican party...They Ignorantly think Democrats will do it LOL When has democrats ever wanted freedom of any kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know this to be true?
> 
> I can honestly say the legalization of drugs is NOT what made me lose faith in the GOP.
> 
> The Democrats can offer me nothing I want so they are not even in the equation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apearently they can if you won't vote to defeat them and the only thing I see is pot..... Or abortion on demand.
Click to expand...


T I am not voting as a team. I vote the person I want. I also do write ins locally when a candidate runs unopposed.  Why is it so difficult for you to understand that I and others are truly displeased with both parties? Why would I ever give my precious vote to a candidate I do not support?


I take various issues in the same manner. MJ is but one.

Try as you may you will never find a political label that fits me perfectly and that is just fine by me.


----------



## thanatos144

Dreamy said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know this to be true?
> 
> I can honestly say the legalization of drugs is NOT what made me lose faith in the GOP.
> 
> The Democrats can offer me nothing I want so they are not even in the equation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apearently they can if you won't vote to defeat them and the only thing I see is pot..... Or abortion on demand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> T I am not voting as a team. I vote the person I want. I also do write ins locally when a candidate runs unopposed.  Why is it so difficult for you to understand that I and others are truly displeased with both parties? Why would I ever give my precious vote to a candidate I do not support?
> 
> 
> I take various issues in the same manner. MJ is but one.
> 
> Try as you may you will never find a political label that fits me perfectly and that is just fine by me.
Click to expand...


So is it that you like the status quo or hate having to make hard decisions ?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Weed is not the issue, its the white stuff.  This is posturing on nieto's part attempting to speak to his country who still don't understand how he is in office.


----------



## Dreamy

thanatos144 said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apearently they can if you won't vote to defeat them and the only thing I see is pot..... Or abortion on demand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T I am not voting as a team. I vote the person I want. I also do write ins locally when a candidate runs unopposed.  Why is it so difficult for you to understand that I and others are truly displeased with both parties? Why would I ever give my precious vote to a candidate I do not support?
> 
> 
> I take various issues in the same manner. MJ is but one.
> 
> Try as you may you will never find a political label that fits me perfectly and that is just fine by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is it that you like the status quo or hate having to make hard decisions ?
Click to expand...


I am fed up with the the alleged alternative to the Democrats offering such poor nominees.

T please don't condescend to me. I have been voting long enough to know the old voting for the lesser evil BS. Well, I have decided to vote for the candidate I like not the one I am told to like. If that brings an unpleasant outcome once again then perhaps the GOP faithful needs to start figuring out why some of us have stopped believing in the GOP and their "message".

I don't feel at home in either party and therefore will continue to be a freelancer politically. I own my vote and no party will ever own me.


----------



## Dreamy

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Weed is not the issue, its the white stuff.  This is posturing on nieto's part attempting to speak to his country who still don't understand how he is in office.



The issue? In this country or in Mexico?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Dreamy said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weed is not the issue, its the white stuff.  This is posturing on nieto's part attempting to speak to his country who still don't understand how he is in office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue? In this country or in Mexico?
Click to expand...


Well both. The movement of powder to the north is the target if the drug war.  Weed is hydro in the usa...much better than anything mexico is exporting.

My point is a couple of states legalizing controlled amounts of weed is hardly nieto's big concern.He is posturing.  Perhaps the PRI is aligned with the GOP.


----------



## Dreamy

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weed is not the issue, its the white stuff.  This is posturing on nieto's part attempting to speak to his country who still don't understand how he is in office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue? In this country or in Mexico?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well both. The movement of powder to the north is the target if the drug war.  Weed is hydro in the usa...much better than anything mexico is exporting.
> 
> My point is a couple of states legalizing controlled amounts of weed is hardly nieto's big concern.He is posturing.  Perhaps the PRI is aligned with the GOP.
Click to expand...


Gotcha. Alliances between countries is a given imo. Which players? I am not sure as they have of course changed over the many years and duration of this "war".


----------



## varelse

1 word: Portugal


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

varelse said:


> 1 word: Portugal



Absolutely.  I have cited Portugal as an example here several times...only to fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Dreamy

As far as Portugal is concerned, are we still talking just about the legalization of weed or something else?


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Dreamy said:


> As far as Portugal is concerned, are we still talking just about the legalization of weed or something else?



I am posting from a phone so I am giving sound bites.

Basically Portugal was battling a major heroine problem.  Not so much consumption but that its youth was partaking earlier and earlier in life.

The assumption is that weed smokers become drug users.  Portugal revetsed the question to ask sure most heroine users started with weed.  But the reverse is not true.  The majority of. Weed smokers do not graduate to heroine.

Basically we have been asking the wrong question.

Thud portugal legalizef all drugs and the results are impressive.


----------



## Dreamy

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Portugal is concerned, are we still talking just about the legalization of weed or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am posting from a phone so I am giving sound bites.
> 
> Basically Portugal was battling a major heroine problem.  Not so much consumption but that its youth was partaking earlier and earlier in life.
> 
> The assumption is that weed smokers become drug users.  Portugal revetsed the question to ask sure most heroine users started with weed.  But the reverse is not true.  The majority of. Weed smokers do not graduate to heroine.
> 
> Basically we have been asking the wrong question.
> 
> Thud portugal legalizef all drugs and the results are impressive.
Click to expand...


No problem.

I knew about Portugal and the heroin issue but I am not of the belief weed is a gateway drug anymore than alcohol and based on the mention of Portugal I am not sure I get the connection to this thread. 

I understand about typing from a phone so reply when you can.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Thank you Dreamy for your patience.

The correlation is that the OP is implying that a couple of US states legaliizing maryjane is somehow a problem for incoming Mexican prez...cuz the incoming prez made a statement. 
U
My position is that the war on drugs is a fucked failure franchise which should be extinguished.  But aligned politicians need a platform.If these so called working for us reps cared they'd look Portugal model.  But they can not because then they'd need to find a new cash funnel platform.


----------



## Unkotare

varelse said:


> 1 word: Portugal




Portugual is a good example of why drugs should not be legalized.


----------



## Katzndogz

Kiki Cannoli said:


> varelse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 word: Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  I have cited Portugal as an example here several times...only to fall on deaf ears.
Click to expand...


Because Portugal is a failed country.   It's hard to believe that any thinking person not under the influence would hold up Portugal as an example of how to do anything.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Marijuana is still a "controlled substance" under federal law, not sure what effect the CO law will have


----------



## Wry Catcher

Katzndogz said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legal Pot was one of the main reasons Liberaltarins hate the republican party...They Ignorantly think Democrats will do it LOL When has democrats ever wanted freedom of any kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A drugged society is far more complicit than one that has their wits about them.  Drug users are remarkably easy to control.   Control the drug, control of the person goes right along with it.
> 
> Read Brave New World.
Click to expand...


Yes, and 1984;  Waldon and Waldon II; The Red Badge of Courage; [/ArrowsmithU]; Gideon Planish; The Octopus; The Jungle; _Animal Farm_; To Kill a Mockingbird; A Time to Kill; _Anthem_; in fact a reading of social commentary fiction puts a human perspective in this new age of ideology


----------



## Katzndogz

The difference between 1984 and Brave New World is that in 1984 no one was permitted to read a book, in Brave New World, no one wanted to read a book.   Take your soma and listen to the leader.  The soothing voice intensifies the effects of the soma until you don't care anymore.

In schools where the students are drug users, they simply can't be bothered with doing anything but taking drugs.   We might lower the standards so they can pass, but they don't know anything.  Not only do they not know anything but they don't care either.   If they have a moment when they rise above their drugs into a snip of lucidity, they take more drugs.    It's no different with adults.  

One of the most forgotten books of social commentary is The Time Machine that saw a civilization sharply divided between the Morlocks who did all the work, provided all the food, and saw to every need of the Eloi who were indolent creatures who could do nothing whatsoever to sustain themselves.  They were totally dependent on the Morlocks who in turn made the Eloi their food source.   Farm animals, for what else would you do with the otherwise useless.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Katzndogz said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> varelse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 word: Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  I have cited Portugal as an example here several times...only to fall on deaf ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Portugal is a failed country.   It's hard to believe that any thinking person not under the influence would hold up Portugal as an example of how to do anything.
Click to expand...


Madame, I strongly suggest that you know not of what you speak.  Portugal as a failed country is an opinion and based on what standard, I am unclear.  

Isolating the drug related topic of this thread, Portugal is an interesting study in drug decriminalization and worthy of perusal.  Dealers are still held accountable under pre-existing laws.  Possession and use were decriminalized.

In 2001, Portugal made the decision to concentrate on rehab and prevention rather than incarceration.  Since doing so its practice has become a working model for may a nation.

Data collection methodology varies and interviewees are thought to be more forthcoming today than when first cross section interviews.  However, moreover the experiment is academically considered to have exceeded previously thought outcomes.




> LISBON  Health experts in Portugal said Friday that Portugal's decision 10 years ago to decriminalise drug use and treat addicts rather than punishing them is an experiment that has worked.





> The number of addicts considered "problematic" -- those who repeatedly use "hard" drugs and intravenous users -- *had fallen by half since the early 1990*s, when the figure was estimated at around 100,000 people, Goulao said.





> Drug use statistics in Portugal are generally "below the European average and much lower than its only European neighbour, Spain," the report also said.


 AFP July 2011

WHAT CAN WE LEARN FROM THE PORTUGUESE
DECRIMINALIZATION OF ILLICIT DRUGS?
The issue of decriminalizing illicit drugs is hotly debated, but is rarely subject to evidence-basedanalysis. This paper examines the case of Portugal, a nation that decriminalized the use and possession of all illicit drugs on 1 July 2001. Drawing upon independent evaluations and interviewsconducted with 13 key stakeholders in 2007 and 2009, it critically analyses the criminal justice and health impacts against trends from neighbouring Spain and Italy. *It concludes that contrary to predictions,* the Portuguese *decriminalization did not lead to major increases in drug use. Indeed, evidence indicates reductions in problematic use, drug-related harms and criminal justice*overcrowding. The article discusses these developments in the context of drug law debates and criminological discussions on late modern governance.


Additional Positives

Portuguese youth use/abuse statistics are average to below as compared to other European countries. ESPAD

HIV cases decrease from 1400 in 2000 to 400 in 2006.  The Cato Institute White Paper.

Downside/Inconclusive Negatives

Homocide rates up however in relation to neighboring countries, trend is down.  The Effect of Drug Decriminalization in Portugal on Homicide and Drug Mortality Rates

I choose to not address your obnoxious remarks regarding my intelligence and state of mind.


----------



## Unkotare

https://econ.berkeley.edu/sites/default/files/yablon_daniel.pdf


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Unkotare said:


> https://econ.berkeley.edu/sites/default/files/yablon_daniel.pdf



this also one of my cited sources.  

your effort to undermine my post has failed.


----------



## Unkotare

Who the fuck are you again? 


I was just adding some actual research to this little pot-head party. Boy, those increased drug-related deaths and homocides sure are a model for the world...


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

This is my point.  Your actual research was included in my post.  Thus, your attempt to undermine my post has ... failed...again.


----------



## Unkotare

Who the fuck are you again?


----------

